# And then I saw red



## apple320 (Jun 28, 2010)

This is from a lot of Sheafer nibs I got a while ago and I finally got a pen made out of them.

















I was going to call this "there is a fork in my pen" as I used the plastic handle off of an old fork to do the top inside of the cap as the red is almost a perfect match.  Almost too perfect as it almost blends in to much but oh well here she is.

Chris


----------



## handplane (Jun 28, 2010)

Another gorgeous pen.  Red to match the blue.  This plastic is just as nice as the blue pen.  One day mine will look this good.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 28, 2010)

Your work is wonderful, I really enjoy seeing your pens, this is certainly no exception, I certainly wish I could bring my quality up near your level.


----------



## EBorraga (Jun 28, 2010)

Chris, you've out done yourself again. I truly enjoy your work.


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 4, 2010)

I  really like the shape of the end of the pen.  Very beautiful work.  Nice lot of nibs.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 4, 2010)

wow, very nice!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jul 5, 2010)

That is very nicely done.


----------

